# Questions for the Stick Burnin' Pros



## tbrtt1 (Dec 9, 2017)

I just posted a lengthy diatribe about my maiden voyage with my Old Country Pecos stick burner. But I wanted a separate thread for the inevitable questions following a first all wood cook.

1-The Pecos seemed to "work" best with the smoke stack wide open (thats a no brainer I guess) and the firebox door wide open. However, some smoke comes out of the open firebox door. In other words, not all the smoke is being whisked into the cooking chamber. There is still smoke and heat coming out of the smoke stack steadily. If I close the FB door down or all the way but open the vent wheel all the way, the smoke does not come out of the firebox, but the smoke gets thicker, as I assume the fire is not burning as hot. *Is it normal for smoke to be coming out of the firebox a little or do I have a drafting problem??* Pics of the firebox in action:







2- For much of the cook, their was no visible smoke. I know some say this is great, but the smoke flavor was also mild. The ribs were fantastic; I am not complaining. I was running at or above 300* for most of the cook too. The wood was oak. 

*Is it possible for the smoke to be too clean??* (I guess that is subjective, and I probably answered my own question).

3- I used wood from Academy and I heated the wood on the top of the firebox, and at times it smoldered when the flames were big. When I put a split on it went up like a roman candle and caught quickly. I also had to add a split every 20 mins or so. _*Was my Wood too dry or pieces too small??*_ Larger splits seem to smolder more and produce dirtier smoke. Of course, my calibration on what is clean and what is dirty may not be reasonable (kinda relates to #2). 

The wood in question:








I appreciate any feedback from the experienced stick burners, especially you Pecos owners. I have done some search on here on the Pecos but still not sure about some of these questions.


----------



## phatbac (Dec 10, 2017)

I'm not an expert (but i play one on tv) I have been using a stick burner for almost 2 years though so i will share what i know an hopefully answer some questions...

1. Keep the stack wipe open...I keep the door open on the FB until i get to the temp i want (either 350-375 for cleaning or 225-250 for cooking) I close the FB door and control the temp with dampers. i push my fire back away from the door as much as possible once it starts getting hot.(use a fire poker). with the door open it is very normal to have some smoke escape and new sticks to ignite quickly. close the door. you sill have a small amount of smoke escape but not very much.

2-3. Barely visible to invisible smoke is desired. oak wood has a woodsy flavor but not as strong as hickory or pecan in my experience. You also might consider getting a wood from a lawn service or something. look on craigslist or local ad papers. I found a guy who brings me wood a couple times a year. he splits it special for me (small splits) and i pay extra ($90 instead of $70) but its good wood and he delivers and stacks for me. splits i use are about 12 " long and as thick as a coke can to a one liter bottle.

here is my fire box....i use a charcoal basket for lighting purposes and to maintain a smaller fire....












basketfire.jpg



__ phatbac
__ May 23, 2016






I get a heavy smoke to start...












heavySmoke.jpg



__ phatbac
__ Apr 4, 2016






then TBS...












TBS.jpg



__ phatbac
__ Apr 4, 2016






Give yourself some time to learn your smoker..in the meantime you will make great food!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## tbrtt1 (Dec 10, 2017)

Thanks phatbac. My concern when closing the FB door and using the vents is that the smoke seems dirtier, much more visible. Like it isn’nt getting enough air. Maybe I am trying to put too much wood in wth the door closed and it needs too much O2. Perhaps a smaller fire would work with the FB door closed and channel more towards the chamber.


----------



## bluewhisper (Dec 10, 2017)

You're running pretty hot with the firebox door wide open. Like Aaron said, I open the door for startup but then close it and control with the damper in the door. That can be smoky at first but let things settle.  Your damper is HUGE compared to mine so you should be able to allow plenty of air.

I don't think wood can be too dry. If it burns too hot and fast, control the air intake. And yes the stack is always wide open.


----------



## sqwib (Dec 11, 2017)

Yes, smoke stack wide open.
You could have a slight drafting problem and/or your fire is too hot from flame. You want to build up a decent coal bed and add more smaller splits more often. Flames will choke a fire because fire needs lots of oxygen, coals don't, so try to keep the flames minimal but a lot of coals, wood should catch up in a few minutes and burn clean.

If fire management isn't helping and your intake damper isn't allowing good enough draft then crack your door open a good bit then slowly shut your door till the smoke backs up through the firebox, then crack it open till the smoke is pulled through.

I also don't want to see any smoke, wavy lines all the way.


----------



## tbrtt1 (Dec 11, 2017)

Many, many thanks phat, blue and sqwib. Great feedback. 

Squib, I think you are right on, the flaming logs demand too much oxygen. I’ll shoot for a bigger coal bed this weekend. I think doing that and being able to close the door, at least most of the way if not all the way will Yeild better draft.


----------



## 2kewl (Apr 18, 2018)

I know this is a couple month old thread, thought I’d add a thought for anyone searching. Only other thing that may help is that wood choice - store bought wood is often kiln dried - and I will use it in a pinch, but I know I burn a lot more, and it seems to burn hotter as well as quicker.  It also feels way lighter than seasoned wood of the same tree.


----------



## BKING! (Apr 25, 2018)

1. It is normal for a little smoke to come out with the door open. Something that may help is to have the wind blow in the direction of the firebox if it is windy.
2. Smoke flavor is subjective but I’d rather burn too clean of a fire and eliminate risk of bitter creosote flavors ruining the meat. Aaron Franklin cooks with his firebox door open and is considered by many to have the best bbq restaurant in the world.
3 kiln dried wood burns a little too clean and hot. Most prefer seasoned if you can find it. If not kiln dried is fine and at least you won’t have to worry if your wood is seasoned enough!


----------

